# Pre emergent and worms



## David82 (Aug 12, 2020)

Do worms and their castings break the pre emergent barrier in the soil?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I ... am ... not ... sure ...

However; I only recall seeing the word "mechanical" on pre-emerg labels with references to activities such as "raking, hoeing, cultivating," etc.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I would say technically yes bit in practical terms you are way overthinking it.


----------

